# OT: Marquis Daniels in trouble



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

link

*Police: Pacers' Jackson hit by car, fires shots after fight outside Indy strip club*



> "The four players the Indianapolis Police Department reported as being involved, Jackson, Jamaal Tinsley, Jimmie Hunter and *Marquis Daniels*, will not be available for any interviews under advice from legal counsel," the statement said.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

C'mon Marquis.... dont get involved with that crap.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> "The Pacers said there had been some problems and they tried to extricate themselves," Mount said.





> Tinsley and Daniels also had guns in their vehicles, Mounts said, but never pulled them during the incident. Tinsley has an Indiana gun permit; Daniels has a Florida permit.


So what did he do wrong again?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> So what did he do wrong again?


This is a case of snap judgement, guilty until proven innocent.

I was guilty when I saw his name in the article.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol has Jet commented on this yet?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

She's probably more attracted now 'cause he's a toughguy who'll defend his teammates :whoknows:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> She's probably more attracted now 'cause he's a toughguy who'll defend his teammates :whoknows:


I don't think of Marquis that way; more of a laid back kind of guy. :meditate: 

Maybe in the Eastern Conference, he'll be in some situations where he can show some mettle. Then again, it didn't do anything for Sam Perkins.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> lol has Jet commented on this yet?


No, I first heard about this incident this morning when my brother told me. I havent used my computer since Wednesday. Anyways... What the hell was he doing at a strip joint, thats all I want to know.. Isnt he a father or something... but anyways going to strip joints is not attractive. So, Dre.. your assumption is wrong. Ive lost respect for Marquis, but not all of it. lol. Hes still one of my favorite players though.


----------

